# What's this wide blade grass in my bluegrass /fescue yard? And how do I get rid of it?



## Lifesupport4u (May 30, 2019)

I have a bluegrass /fescue yard that has this wide bladed grassy weed popping up. Is the only solution to dig it up or kill that spot and start over with sod or seed... or is there a better solution to get rid of this stuff and keep it from growing in?

My front yard has been a pain- with sparse grass since I got the place a couple years ago. Tried to oversees this spring and it's slowly growing in.


----------



## Stuofsci02 (Sep 9, 2018)

Looks like tall clumping fescue... glyphosate is really the only solution... I had this problem and tried everything including digging it up... cutting it short.... it has super deep roots so it thrives and can resist most everything..


----------



## FuzzeWuzze (Aug 25, 2017)

Stuofsci02 said:


> Looks like tall clumping fescue... glyphosate is really the only solution... I had this problem and tried everything including digging it up... cutting it short.... it has super deep roots so it thrives and can resist most everything..


The good thing is it sticks out like a sore thumb so you can target it with glpho on a qtip or something if there isnt too many to deal with, and then reseed the area immediately and the grass should come in around the same time it dies off.

That way you dont have to deal with overspray hitting your good grass around it.

Obviously if its mixed in with your good grass and you cant get at it without collateral damage, just spray the area.


----------



## Babaganoosh (Apr 21, 2019)

That looks like some k31 fescue. Spray it and reseed the area when fall comes..

On a side note I've read about some of the tttf types that supposedly spread. Well it turns out that when there's an area next to it that dies, for example dog pee or chemical burn, that the blades fatten up near that area. It looks like it spread but it really just fattened up and thinned out.


----------



## Lifesupport4u (May 30, 2019)

And any way to prevent it in the future?


----------



## Babaganoosh (Apr 21, 2019)

Just kill and overseed the area. It could have gotten there from bird crap. If there's just a few just round up in the fall and seed.


----------



## Teelow (May 23, 2019)

What do you guys do after you spray it? Dig it up after it dies then reseed? Sorry I'm new to lawn care.


----------



## Babaganoosh (Apr 21, 2019)

Scalp it with the lawn mower and reseed the immediate area. The dead grass will keep the soil moist. I like to scalp and then run the garden weasel thru it to rough it up. Then seed that area.


----------



## KoopHawk (May 28, 2019)

I've had that stuff come back after a couple doses of RoundUp. Not nearly as thick after I overseeded but it wasn't completely gone. It might be a couple year battle to eradicate it completely.


----------



## Harts (May 14, 2018)

I had a few areas of clumping fescue last year. I used glypho in the fall with some blue marking dye. I used a box from work to contain any overspray.

I ended up raking out the dead grass, loosened the soil to a depth of 2-3 inches with a rake, leveled with soil, seed then peat:

This was done in Mid-August (Rounds of glypho began in July):















This is September - 21 days after seed down (PRG mix):


----------

